# Sheila and Kittens...we're getting there!



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, Momma and the babies are getting used to me a little more each day. The lady who's helping me trap them wanted to wait until next week, but we agreed that I'd keep socializing them till then. I go out about 2-3 times a day (usually with food!) so they associate good stuff with me.  I fix the food in front of them so they familiarize themselves with the sounds of cans and bags and all that.

I put their dinner plate about 4 feet away from me this evening, and mom came right over. The babies are a little more cautious still (taking cues from Momma), but they eventually come round and get about 2 feet away from me. They are still trying to figure me out.  

I'm going to take my camera out tomorrow or Friday to snap some close-up pics. I'll post those as soon as I can. I'm also going to get a wand toy to see if I can't interact with the kittens a little to get them to trust me a little more.

I noticed that Daddy cat still comes around once or twice a day to check on the family. Is this normal? I didn't think dad's cared all that much. The kids are interested in him and follow him around. I know he's probably waiting for mom to go back into heat, but do dad's generally care about the kittens, too?

Also, the little Caramel Swirl kitten has a big pot belly. This is a symptom of worms, right? He's much bigger than the two black kittens, and his tummy is much much rounder. We're going to get them to the vet next week. He'll be alright till then, won't he?

More later!


----------

